# Let the "ennui" jokes start now...



## CHamilton (May 27, 2017)

SNCF to rebrand TGV services as ‘inOui’

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/sncf-to-rebrand-tgv-services-as-inoui.html


----------



## Palmetto (May 27, 2017)

I couldn't find much of a rationale for this, but the name certainly is puzzling to me. And I'm a French major. I must be missing something.


----------



## the_traveler (May 29, 2017)

Comparing it to Amtrak, it sounds like inOui is like Acela Express and Ouigo is like Northeast Regional service. You can take both between NYP and BOS, but they are each marketed to different segments.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (May 29, 2017)

Sounds like "franglais" to me.


----------



## Palmetto (May 30, 2017)

Apparently, the new moniker has been roundly criticized and mocked in France. This according to one of the Parisian newspapers.


----------



## PerRock (May 30, 2017)

Branding on a train mockup:







peter


----------



## CHamilton (May 30, 2017)

Why is France bidding adieu to its famous TGV trains?

https://www.thelocal.fr/20170529/french-national-rail-service-to-rebrand-historic-tgv-service-inoui


----------

